# psychotherapy



## DLundquist (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can bill an E & M code with one of the family psychotherapy codes, 90846,90847?

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 6, 2009)

Drug management is included in some therapeutic services (e.g., HCPCS/CPT codes 90801-90829, 90845, 90847-90853, 90865-90870) and therefore CPT code 90862 (pharmacologic management) is not to be reported with these codes. When medical services, other than psychiatric services, are provided in addition to psychiatric services, separate evaluation and management codes cannot be reported. The psychiatric service includes the evaluation and management services provided according to CMS policy.


----------



## 1073358 (Mar 9, 2009)

When in doubt, check Medicare's CCI edits


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 9, 2009)

You can obtain the information I provided at ....


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/


----------

